# New And Need Advice



## ANGIEB1725 (Feb 27, 2008)

Back In 2001 My Oldest Child Was Diagnosised With Cancer. It Took A Big Toll On My Relationship With My Husband Because Of All The Stress. In 2004 I Committed The Ultimate Sin And I Found Comfort In Anothers Arms. After This I Asked For A Temporary Separation To Try And Sort Out Everything Going Through My Head. Durring The 6 Month Separation I Did Alot Of Stupid Stuff Which Hurt The Ones I Loved. My Husband Has Never Done Or Ever Did Anything To Deserve This. When We First Got Back Together We Did For The Kids And I Thought We Were Doing Great Until Last Weekend When He Told Me That He Still Has Flashbacks Of The Images In His Head And He Did Not Know If He Was Still In Love With Me Anymore. He Did State That He Still Loves Me. I Do Not Know What To Do Because Once Again We Are Separated And Hurting. The Children Are Upset As Well. If Any One Has Any Advice Please Help. I Need To Know How To Make This Work Out And Bring My Family Back Together. Thank You.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Just one example of how a single selfish act can effect a relationship. For he he needs to be able to trust you. For this to work he needs to see it in words and deeds. You have to be willing to go to counciling and straighten your life out. Lead a transparent life.

draconis


----------



## ANGIEB1725 (Feb 27, 2008)

I Have Tried To Show In In Deeds And I Have Used As Many Words Possible. We Are Going To Try Counseling But Will It Honestly Help?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

ANGIEB1725 said:


> I Have Tried To Show In In Deeds And I Have Used As Many Words Possible. We Are Going To Try Counseling But Will It Honestly Help?


It will if you are 100% honest and hope to find what is missing in your relationship.

draconis


----------



## ANGIEB1725 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank You Very Much! You Have Been Very Helpful.


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the phrase Draconis has used, 'a transparant life'. If we could all live our lives like that we would save ourselves so much pain.


----------

